# Anyone identify the music that sounds like this?



## Anuvergnu (Oct 25, 2018)

Listening to Mussorgsky/Stokowski Boris Godunov Symphonic Synthesis Outside the Noyodievichiy Monastery 



 starting at 3'57" and thought that it sounded just like another orchestral piece that I know but can't find - anyone recognise it?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Anuvergnu said:


> Listening to Mussorgsky/Stokowski Boris Godunov Symphonic Synthesis Outside the Noyodievichiy Monastery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video not available in this neck of the woods, sorry.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Video not available in this neck of the woods, sorry.


You might be able to search You Tube for Boris Godunov Symphonic Synthesis and get one up that does work for you. I have the Boris Godunov Symphonic Synthesis. It is very good, but may as well listen to the opera. I can't figure what else sounds like it though.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmm - in style the start reminds a little of the opening of Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Russian Easter Overture', but there is also a theme in there that reminds me very much of the ''Volga Boatmen song'. However, the section you refer to from 3.57 sounds to me rather like Sibelius, if that helps in any way.


----------

